# Ring of honor sues ric flair



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 29, 2010)

*RING OF HONOR SUES RIC FLAIR*

                             By  Mike Johnson on 2010-01-29  20:58:31
                              							Ring of Honor filed a lawsuit against Ric Flair this past  Thursday in Bucks  County, PA, alleging Flair owed the company over $40,000.  The lawsuit  stems from Flair failing to live up to his contracted obligations as the  "ROH  Ambassador" on ROH on HDNet tapings and ROH live events. 
http://www.pwinsider.com/article/44701/ring-of-honor-sues-ric-flair.html?p=1


----------

